# EZ dumper or venco dump hoist



## mike9497

im kind of stuck here.i have a f250LD and i use it very little only to plow and do light things.but during the spring and summer i do alot of mulching and lawn installs.plus my fall clean ups.the thing is i would like to have some type of dump feature for the bed.its hard getting leaves out of the thing.i already have a EZ dumper in one of my other trucks.the thing is i put a V box in the 250 and i worry about the weight.with a EZ dumper and a V box on top of it is like 1800 LBS.i also looked at the venco pickup bed dump hoist.its around the same price as the EZ dumper.i feel turning the bed into a dump would be better weight wise but the pickup bed can only handle so much weight before it folds.but im looking to put 2 yards of mulch or tosoil at the most.i know my EZ dumper can dump 5 yards of topsoil or mulch with know problems.stone is another story for the EZ dumper i could maybe get 3 1/2 yards in before it starts acting up


----------



## wyldman

I'd go with the EZ-Dumper.Much tougher unit.In the winter just take it out and install the salter back in the bed as before.Will save on weight,and keep the EZ-Dumper in better shape.

The pickup bed hoist setup will work,but like you said,it will only take so much weight.The bed will get pretty beat up using it as a dump box.


----------



## paul soccodato

i agree with wyldman. go with the e-z dumper.


----------



## phillyplowking1

I would also go with the e-z dumper.You could always get the spreader attachment for the ez dumper,and put the vbox on something else.


----------



## nben

We have had both and will never have another pick-up dump conversion. Constant tailgate trouble, and horrible trailer hitch nightmares. E-Z dumper all the way. If they are done right, it only takes about 30 minutes to pull one out and put it back. Not bad if it were to be a seasonal thing.  

Three and a half yards of stone in an E-Z dumper?


----------



## mike9497

yup 3 1/2 yards of stone.i also had the highway brand dump bed insert which was nice.a sales rep from highway showed me his in his f150.dumped out 4 yards of stone with no problems.now when i had stone in my ez dumper i had 4 yards.hit the button and it went up about a foot then the pressure relief kicked in.got the bobcat and took out almost a yard and it lifted right up.i know on there website it says 4000 lbs or two yards of stone mulch topsoil,but a tech told me they can lift up to 6500 lbs max.the highway brand has 2 rams where the ez dumper has one.they no longer makethe highway dump anymore which stinks because i would buy another one.so thats why im stuck trying to figure out if i should go with the ez dumper or the hoist.im not big on removing the dumper in the winter because i don't have anywhere to put it.plus i have a headache rack on the back and i think its going to hit the ez dumper.i also have a tailgate salter for my other ez dumper and its okay not great but i just got the downeaster spreader this year for it and im not shopping around for a new truck to put that spreader in.plus my snow blowers fit perfect along side the v box in the bed and i could fit my 52 inch TTHP mower in the pickup bed if i didn't have my trailer.im selling all but 4 of my trucks this spring.i just used them for plowing and found getting subs is easyer and cheaper than hiring guys to work for me in the winter.but so far you guys have been giving great info and support on the ez dumper.my brain is still split alittle but its thinking more about the ez dumper


----------



## DYNA PLOW

had a dump insert called " the little tipster" it was mounted in a dodge 2500. we regularily filled it with 6000lbs of gravel and that sucker would dump it every time. great unit, however it could not withstand the rollover that the truck was given.
i miss that thing,
dan


----------



## mike9497

my friend has one of those in a f350 SD i think the truck came with it.used truck.


----------



## Pelican

4 yards of stone on an F-150???

The axle didn't come out from under it?


----------



## mike9497

pelican

i never said that the truck wasn't 2 inches from the ground......lol he had it rigged up real good air bags extra leaf springs 11 inch rear end.but i will tell yah one thing.i did see light under the front tires.....lol lol.the truck i have the ez dumper on is a 250 SD.it sags to with the air springs and lift kit i put in.


----------



## nben

That thought makes me appreciative of random DOT truck stops/weigh stations.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX

sounds to me like you need to be looking for a bigger truck with a higher gvw ! What your doing is not very safe.... do that around here and the state troopers would have you for lunch...

I have a truck craft in my F250HD and it has been great... Has a 5K lb lift ram, so it has good power.. but not how you abuse it... round here a yard of QP is like 2500 lbs so you mean to tell me you got 8 or 9 thousand lbs in the back of this thing ? 3 or 4 yards of mulch is cool, cause thats only about 500 or 600 lbs a yard, top soil is its wet is like 1200 to 1400 lbs a yard. If you need that kind of material, just have your stone yard or supplier deliveri it to the job site for you , here they only charge like $35 to $40 for a 5 yd load..


----------



## mike9497

maybe i got this going the wrong way.but i only did this twice because my bigger trucks couldn't fit on the site.second i use it 80% of the time for mulch and in the fall i install a leaf box.i have larger dumps but if its just 2 or 3 yards its not worth paying 1.99 a gallon for diesel.thats near 200 per tank.thats why im setting the f250 up with a hoist also.it cost only 30 to gas it up plus it runs for 8 or 9 days without refueling small v 8.my bigger trucks run for 2 or 3 days 12 hours a day sometimes i do night runs with them so that adds up in diesel.im not a crushed stone guy i try to stay away from the small jobs.i deliver stone to other landscapers and landscape supply places for 70 per load which is about 9 yards in my bigger truck.so just to let you guys know its going to be used for very lite duty stuff.think mulch and leaves............LOL LOL


----------



## nben

Mulch and leaves- we have a Downeaster slide in dump body. Pretty much the same as an e-z dumper, but made a few towns over from us.

Mike,
I know you have their vee-box, you might want to check out their slide in dump. Quality is just like the vee-box.


----------



## metalfab

check out the Pathfinder dump insert. Very strong, best max dump angle, and reasonably priced.


----------



## WOODY367

I have the VENCO hoist in my 81 F. Its great for what I use it for. It has a 4ton rating. I carry mulch, stone, sand/salt, nything I need to. I like the fact that it still has the pick up look with out ab inset like the EZ dump. I put it in myself needed some minor welding. and have had no hitch problems. Bob


----------



## bam

we used to have an ezdumper in a chevy when my grandfather was the caretaker at an 18 acre property. lots of leaves in the fall to load up. it worked well. 

like scape...........rex said have you looked into truckcraft.

one of our clients runs one in there dodge 2500 for the last few years. in the winter they add the tailgate spreader. the unit is in great shape and worked well for them. see a few tree guys and contractors around with them in 350's. the benefit to the truckcraft is its stainless. should hold up longer than the ezdump, especially if your using it to salt.

i think hoists only lead to problems. newer trucks aren't built like the old days. guys twist/torque beds all the time with the hoist systems. yeah the insert stands out more, but its built to dump.


----------



## L.I.Mike

A friend of mine had his F-250 bed turned in to a dump body. It twists the truck bed every time it lifts any weight, and he has to raise it to put fuel in it.
He has had his share of problems also. Go with the slide in version.


----------



## Nozzleman

Go with the insert not the bed hoist. The research I have done all say a pickup truck bed can not handle the rigors of commercial dumping use.

As far as what brand of insert to use I say E-Z Dumper. I am currently in the market for a dump insert and I compared the E-Z to the Truckcraft and the E-Z was the winner hands down. The E-Z has added some new features to their product such as a new lift angle thats higher, new powder coat paint, new rub-rails added to the sides, a better headboard design, and what sealed the deal was the sides where the stakepockets are. On the E-Z the side rail is boxed front to back whereas the Truckcraft only has a piece of flat stock as a brace in the middle. To me when adding a big leaf box the E-Zs boxing will reduce twisting and flexing. Finally the E-Z is rated at 6000lbs compared to Truckcrafts 4000.

I have not seen a pathfinder as I don't think there is a dealer nearby so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## plowking35

Pathfinder is made in RI, and being that your state is pretty small, even the factory should be local for you. Look them up, they make good stuff, and their prices are good.
Dino


----------



## mike9497

i saw the website for the Dell little tipster.anyone have this bed insert it looks real strong and it doesn't stick up over the bed like the EZ dumper plus it sits flush on the bottom of the bed

also im sorry that i have not been on here to reply.my computers crashed last friday and i had to reboot them.i have very little on all of them.went from 256 bit colors down to 16 bit colors.i can't really make out what im typing.dam IBM APTIVAS or should i say CRAPTIVAS.getting 3 new dell pc shortly


----------



## Nozzleman

> _Originally posted by plowking35 _
> *Pathfinder is made in RI, and being that your state is pretty small, even the factory should be local for you. Look them up, they make good stuff, and their prices are good.
> Dino *


I have never seen a Pathfinder dump insert and only a few of their snowplows and those were older ones. However, I did visit their website to investigate their product a little and just by looking at the pictures I can tell that I will be happier with the E-Z Dumper.

I don't want to sound like they make junk but as you stated for a small state like R.I. if their product was A-1 you would see them everywhere. Instead all I see are E-Z's followed by some Truckcrafts.


----------



## myo

Does anybody have any experience with the aluminum TruckCraft dump insert? How much for them or any insert dump? TIA


----------



## mike9497

4500 for the truck craft.steel ones range from 1600 to 2300


----------



## CT18fireman

The Pathfinder is far superior to the EZ Dumper. Not sure why it is not common in RI. Quite a few of them here in my area. Stronger overall design and they will customize or even build one to your specs for not much more then stock cost.


----------



## metalfab

ct18fireman is right. The Pathfinder uses a larger lift cylinder(4") that is power up and power down, it has the highest dump angle, the frame is stronger and will not twist when the body is elevated with a load (like some of the others mentioned) and you can service the pump with the body in the down position. They will do custom work also. Pathfinder doesn't market very aggressively but their products are solid.


----------



## mike9497

does anyone know if they have a website???


----------



## metalfab

Mike9497,
the site is pathfindersnowplows.com.


----------



## Nozzleman

Since you fellow's speak so highly of their product I will go down factory and look at one before I write it off.

This is a perfect example of why I love this site. So many people with alot of different opinions/experience


----------



## CT18fireman

Check out the web site. I have been to the factory. They are small but very nice and personal. You WILL get what you ask for. Let us know what happens.


----------



## mike9497

well i looked at the path finder.looks nice but the sander they make looks like junk.the ez dumper and truck craft spinners stay level with the truck when raised where the path finder tilts with the bed.but as far as the bed it looks really strong and very well built.the dump angle is awsome.still looks like im going with the ez dumper.pathfinder had a great price for the dump insert 1450 i think


----------



## CT18fireman

IMO the spreaders are not worth it. They cost as much as a stainless v-box and still require you to raise the dumper to get material to them. I would run a nice v-box when spreading and then easily switch to a dump body when needed. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Nozzleman

I went back over to the pathfinder website tonight to re-check their product out. I still say that their product looks cheap in the photo's. I looked at a couple of pic's up close and it look's like they paint them with spray cans. The only features I like are the power down cylinder and the pump access. On Monday I will go down to check them out but unless they are awesome in person I will keep my Tuesday appointment for my E-Z Dumper.


----------



## mike9497

i don't mind pulling out my small V box,but there is no way im going to take a dump bed out in order to install my spreader.if i get a ez dumper im going to get the downeaster spreader tailgate for it.i don't mind tilting the bed to make the sander work.plus i have seen know difference between a V box and a downeaster dump bed spreader.unless your off roading there is no need to have down pressure on a dump bed insert.my regular dumps don't and they work fine


----------



## CT18fireman

I thought Power Down was unescessary as well. Until my dump body got stuck up with the leaf box on it. New truck is power down and so easy.

Insert dumper comes out in about 3 minutes. Same as the v-box. Whats the problem? I guess you could run the V-box right on tp of the dumper. The Pathfinder sits real low compared to the ez-dumper.

The website does not do the final product justice. It shows how it is well built. The paint does look bad on the website though, the final product looks much better.

It is your opinion and I commend you for checking your options. Let us know what you think after the visit.


----------



## mike9497

3 minutes yeah right.it takes 3 people to hoist it out of there.if you have the money to pay your workers to pull it out.plus having that extra room in your shop to put a dump bed then best of luck to you IMO.


----------



## Nozzleman

I went to Pathfinder today and to make a long story short I was still not impressed. They only had one available to look at and it was rusting outside in some weeds. I have looked at E-Z, Truckcraft, and now Pathfinder and I think the Pathfinder was the worst of the bunch. I don't want to offend anyone who has one because when you bought yours it may have been at the top of the pack. I just feel that other company's have made improvements to their product and Pathfinder seems to be using the same old design. Their product looks "slapped together" if that helps. Also, by the looks of the factory it appears they may be folding their tent at any moment, however I have no proof in that statement it is strictly an observation/opinion.

I will be having the E-Z installed tomorrow so if you guys want I will let you know my first impressions.


----------



## CT18fireman

You have to go with what will make you happy.

To clarify though. I have been to the Pathfinder "factory" three times in my journeys to Mass. They have a small shop as they do a small, personal business. Not sure why they did not have a show model. When I was there in October they had a nice truck set up with a plow and dumper. Maybe it was at a show or something.

Overall it sounds like your trip was similar to mine to Downeaster and reflects why I did not buy a Downeaster spreader.

Personally I still disagree. I am headed up to my buddies shop tomorrow and he just picked up the E-Z line so I will take a look at the new dumper and do a bit of a comparison as well.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nozzleman

I think the truck you saw was the Chevy/GMC 2500HD that the owner drives and according to the guy at the shop the truck was "at the bosses house" which did me no good.

Please give me your opinion on the new E-Z because even though I am choosing to go with it I would still like to hear your likes/dislikes.


----------



## Big Eddy

*I have the super heavy duty "Maxi Dump" insert*

I have the super heavy duty Maxi Dump insert with a 10,000 Lbs. Hoist under the box. If my truck will haul it, the Maxi Dump will dump it. It has been trouble free and is a real piece of quality engineering. See it at their website www.maxidump.com


----------



## GripTruk

Big Eddy said:


> I have the super heavy duty Maxi Dump insert with a 10,000 Lbs. Hoist under the box. If my truck will haul it, the Maxi Dump will dump it. It has been trouble free and is a real piece of quality engineering. See it at their website www.maxidump.com


Your first post and it's a reply to a *3 YEAR OLD* post?

Sounds like an advertisement.

I got a chuckle out of this, the guy in the original post was complaining about $1.99 diesel. I'm lucky to find it for under $3 these days.

-Jer


----------

